# Green swamp west hunt



## crazysamey (Feb 18, 2011)

turned out to be a good hunt we caught 2 per day, and the young dogs we hunted with are moving along they catch and baying like champions. One young dog got cut on the 2nd to last hog, hopefully he will be alright. He found the hog, and was baying, we thought he had a armadillo, sent a guy to get him and he started yelling big hog, All the dogs headed that way and the fight was on, got that one on the ground, He had some teeth, dogs went hunting and seconds later Larry was yelling watch out HOG, here came another hog right through us with dogs right on his behind,Got that hog on ground, caught all the dogs up and headed off to take care of Spot, the yound cut dog. Man it was a blast with the groups of guys we were with. Cant wait to go again.


----------



## Hut2 (Feb 18, 2011)

Man, I don't live far from that place ,great hunt Congrats!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 18, 2011)

Good job. Nice cutters! I'm not far down the road either.


----------



## caughthog1 (Feb 18, 2011)

good hunt! i like that cur dog


----------



## southgahoghunter (Feb 18, 2011)

i hate i missed this on i had a blast hunting on the east side with yall. hope you can make it up here to ga soon and hunt with us here


----------



## crazysamey (Feb 18, 2011)

I might head up there next month with them, have to see about doing a hunt, how you do the other night when you went.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice cutters in 1st pic. good hogs


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 18, 2011)

good hogs


----------



## southgahoghunter (Feb 18, 2011)

crazysamey said:


> I might head up there next month with them, have to see about doing a hunt, how you do the other night when you went.



we did good got 3 one about 300+


----------



## spaz (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice hogs, I heard alot of those hogs had teeth in there. Hope your dog is ok


----------



## arrendale8105 (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice Hogs!!


----------



## tompkinsgil (Feb 21, 2011)

good hunt and good lookin dogs


----------



## Chris Horsman (Feb 21, 2011)

We had a blast too. One dog got tore up but he`ll be okay. Never been before and can`t wait to go again.

Hey south ga, waitin` on your call and we`ll head south


----------



## floridahogdoghunter (Feb 11, 2012)

was that dog that was standing over the hog belong to a guy name warren


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 11, 2012)

Great hunt. Love GSW


----------



## coolerman (Feb 12, 2012)

Thats a nice red cur dog tell me a little about him


----------



## jaredbeecher (Feb 13, 2012)

Good hogs and good looking dogs as well!!!!


----------



## crazysamey (Feb 13, 2012)

Floridahogdoghunter, 
Yep it is, looks like the avatar pic is in warrens dog box. You wouldnt happen to be Brandon would ya.


----------



## crazysamey (Feb 13, 2012)

coolerman
thats a dog that belongs to a buddy of mine, just a breed of dog his been breeding for years, good dogs. the other dogs in pics are sons of the big headed cur.


----------



## coolerman (Feb 13, 2012)

fine looking dog looks like some of my old stuff ...im trying to get some of that stuff back now seemed the hogs didnt run on them old dogs as bad as they do now


----------



## floridahogdoghunter (Feb 13, 2012)

ya thats his dog box and yup. are you the guy that me meet at the store and hunted the golf couse when we cought that sow,pig, and the boar hog?


----------



## crazysamey (Feb 13, 2012)

yes sir thats me


----------



## floridahogdoghunter (Feb 13, 2012)

ok did you go to that flying eagle hunt in jan


----------



## crazysamey (Feb 14, 2012)

Ya I went 2 days caught 2 little ones, my little dog was in 5 or 6 races be he would give up after 800 or 900 yds. theres alot of hog out there, they just runners. You hunt out there?


----------



## floridahogdoghunter (Feb 14, 2012)

ya cought one the first day then went back to look for our dog the 2 day and cought one. the second day we left at 4 and we were the onlyone that cought somthing when we left. they sould have had the whole area to hunt alot of ppl for that little spot


----------

